# DEQ director praises Tannery Bay cleanup



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

This press event was short notice for the local citizens, however, many of the WL Public Advisory Council members and most local officials and partners that have been involved over the years were able to be present. There was a cold breeze on White Lake as MDEQ Harding, others, and myself spoke before the Grand Rapids TVs WZZM13, WOOD8, and FOX6. The dredging machinery activity was in the background and I can say there was a sense of achievement that we actually got something accomplish after many years of volunteer effort. NOTE: Our strongest repeated point stated by the local speakers was that this event was a good "start" toward the much needed cleanup work yet to be done. The WL-PAC with our 2002 Remedial Action Plan will continue to press on. Thank you for your support.
Tom Hamilton - Vice Chair WL-PAC 

DEQ director praises Tannery Bay cleanup

Michigan Department of Environmental Quality Director Russ Harding has declared the Tannery Bay cleanup a success even as workers hustle to finish work this year. 

http://www.mlive.com/news/muchronic...tandard.xsl?/base/news-1/1036682101264290.xml


----------

